

“Introduction to Linux” course will be free and online this summer - Reallynow
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/2400-introduction-to-linux-course-will-be-free-and-online-this-summer/

======
r0h1n
While I appreciate the intent behind this move, I'm curious who are the people
who were paying $2400 (that's a serious amount of money) for what appears to
be an introductory course that imparts no work skills (it's usually easier to
convince people to pay for courses when they feel it will have a positive
impact on their careers or resumes)?

[https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx...](https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-
lfs101x-introduction-1621)

> This course explores the various tools and techniques commonly used by Linux
> programmers, system administrators and end users to achieve their day-to-day
> work in a Linux environment. It is designed for experienced computer users
> who have limited or no previous exposure to Linux.

> Upon completion of this training you should have a good working knowledge of
> Linux, from both a graphical and command line perspective, allowing you to
> easily navigate through any of the three major Linux distributions.

~~~
jotm
Probably companies paying for their employees' training... Expensive if you
ask me, but when you have 500 employees who need to learn some Linux basics,
you can't just tell them to learn it themselves at home (and organizing their
own training would be expensive).

~~~
frozenport
That is 1 million dollars!

------
ericd
Great! I've always been self-taught with Linux, so I'm sure I do a number of
things in a suboptimal way, and this seems like a great way to clear some of
those bad habits away.

------
Spittie
More information about the "Introduction to Linux" course here:
[http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/system-
adm...](http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/system-
administration-training/introduction-to-linux)

This page has a list of the covered topics:
[http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-
courses/introducti...](http://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-
courses/introduction-to-linux/outline)

------
jimeuxx
I'm already signed up to this. I'm hoping it'll go beyond what I picked up
messing around with Capistrano and AWS. I've enjoyed other courses on the edX
platform.

My problem is that there don't seem to be any resources available for learning
sysadmin with web development and VPSs specifically in mind. After getting
through a book on Unix sysadmin, I learnt about more than I need without
really feeling confident about the topics that are relevant to hosting a
webapp securely/reliably.

------
rafaelm
This definitely interest me. I've used Linux for hobby projects for ages now
(I remember messing around with slackware and fighting to get sound and my
winmodem working), but I've never seriously learnt how to really use it.

I've been thinking about starting my own Linux From Scratch project, but I
don't know how much of a learning experience that would be. Has anyone here
got any experience with LFS?

~~~
charlieflowers
Yeah, I went through it years ago. It was very helpful. Makes you realize just
how much of the non-kernel aspect of the Linux world depends on open source.
Most of LFS is about downloading the source code of non-kernel programs, and
then learning to build them.

It's not necessarily optimized to make you productive as a user or system
admin. But it's a systematic journey through building the OS and tools, and
therefore it makes you aware of what's available and gives you a glimpse of
what's under the hood.

------
hdevalence
What are "the three major Linux distributions"?

~~~
mattattaque
Ubuntu, Redhat, and CentOS?

~~~
ghshephard
Ubuntu, Redhat/Centos, and SUSE

------
xkarga00
[http://tuxradar.com/content/take-linux-filesystem-
tour/](http://tuxradar.com/content/take-linux-filesystem-tour/)

------
Quai
I'm taking a 4 day long Linux foundation course starting on Monday called
"Linux performance tuning". Looks like it is going to be interesting.

